# www.aquareview.net



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Hello Friends.

You may know me as KyleT, your friendly yet behind the scenes kind of guy admin. Its what I do, stay behind the scenes making sure everything is running right and making sure everyone gets the features that they want. Just imagine me as that pasty white nerd who is afraid of the sun and human contact.

Ok so I might be exaggerating (only a little) but I need the sympathy vote! I need the help of the Planted Tank members!

I recently launched a new venture: AquaReview. The website's purpose is twofold:

Provide User Reviews of Aquatic Products
Provide price comparisons so you can find the cheapest prices online.

I've been so caught up in the technical side of things that it has become very hard for me to evaluate the website from a regular user's perspective. I would be forever grateful if you could take a few minutes, play around with the website and let me know your thoughts. Pretty Please!?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work Kyle. That's a great idea!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I think it's a great idea to move reviews to a different site. Only complaint is that it is to busy. For example: You go to the lighting section and you have bulbs and lighting systems mixed in and light starters/timers in there as well. I don't think people would leave feedback on all fluorescent light starters.


----------



## cmabrey75 (Apr 15, 2010)

That's great!!! Seems to be ok from what I seen so far.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

VadimShevchuk said:


> I think it's a great idea to move reviews to a different site. Only complaint is that it is to busy. For example: You go to the lighting section and you have bulbs and lighting systems mixed in and light starters/timers in there as well. I don't think people would leave feedback on all fluorescent light starters.


Thanks for the feedback, there are two reasons for this.

If you go to the top lighting section, it includes all items in all of the sub-categories as well. Once you narrow down further your category, results will be less busy.

Also since the site is so new, there is very little data to work with, thus as the traffic starts to increase the ranking algorithm will be able to rank more efficiently.


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

:thumbsup: I am happy it's there! Will people be able to give negative reviews or will the attorneys put a stop to that?


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

farmhand said:


> :thumbsup: I am happy it's there! Will people be able to give negative reviews or will the attorneys put a stop to that?


My goal is to keep it as open as possible. You will see there are already a few negative reviews. There is plenty of precedence for negative reviews of products being allowable on websites.

- Kyle


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I say add rootmedic...it would get tons of positive reviews 

Already added a review to flourite black


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

how does it pull up the prices? i looked at a random item i use like lustart hydro sponge filter. cheapest price it shows is one from amazon for $5.06 yet kensfish has it for $4.80. 

looks like a easy to find review site. as more and more reviews get posted by users the better it will be.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

mgamer20o0 said:


> how does it pull up the prices? i looked at a random item i use like lustart hydro sponge filter. cheapest price it shows is one from amazon for $5.06 yet kensfish has it for $4.80.
> 
> looks like a easy to find review site. as more and more reviews get posted by users the better it will be.


It pulls prices from any merchant that makes a feed of their products available publicly (or privately for select websites).


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool. I didn't notice this thread before... 

There's a site in the UK where aquarium shops (most of them don't have their stock list online) would upload their prices via and excel table or manually enter a form. This includes FISH! It's neat idea for local fish store where you do it the old fashion way by driving there.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> There's a site in the UK where aquarium shops (most of them don't have their stock list online) would upload their prices via and excel table or manually enter a form. This includes FISH! It's neat idea for local fish store where you do it the old fashion way by driving there.


That would be awesome! :icon_eek:


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i dig it! looks good!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

JakeJ said:


> That would be awesome! :icon_eek:


Wouldn't that be neat? I always have to find the lfs's phone number to ask if they have so and so fish and then there's a long wait while they run off to the tanks to see if they have that so and so fish.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

possible to add a LFS review section in the future?
and a section to submit new products that are currently not featured?


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

So I presume this is a product review site, not for reviews on buisnesses, right? I will be interested to see now much traffic it attracts and if its large enough to attract sponsors which I presume is your goal. You are right, there have been several such sites in the past. None of them ever really amounted to much and were never able to draw significant daily traffic. Maybe yours will be different.

I like your layout and the look and feel of it. Very clean, simple, and straight forward.


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Robert H said:


> So I presume this is a product review site, not for reviews on buisnesses, right? I will be interested to see now much traffic it attracts and if its large enough to attract sponsors which I presume is your goal. You are right, there have been several such sites in the past. None of them ever really amounted to much and were never able to draw significant daily traffic. Maybe yours will be different.
> 
> I like your layout and the look and feel of it. Very clean, simple, and straight forward.


I second that! Very nice, indeed. Thank you Kyle!


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

I've had the site bookmarked since I got back in the hobby a couple months ago. It was the only site of it's kind that I could find. Just what I was looking for, as i'm obsessive with researching before I buy. My only complaint was not enough reviews. Hopefully the people on this forum will change that, and turn it into a monster! 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Start reviewing away, monkeyfish!!! We need this guy to grow so I can research my next major purchase.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!

Did anyone try using the search function? I'm trying to tweak it right now. I'm curious if you were able to find what you needed when you used it.

Did you find the result by the drop down suggestion box or did you have to use the search page it brought you to?


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Both work very well. I searched for Eheim, Rena and Seachem and it brought me to what was available.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Can we leave reviews on products we've owned a while or is this for something we bought within a shorter time period? I could have pm'd you the question, but I thought someone else may want to know this answer.


----------

